# Rock Band @ Talent Show



## RKW3 (Apr 21, 2008)

These are from a talent show at my high school that occurred last Friday, I thought I would share a few.

Instead of photographing the entire talent show, I just directed all of my attention to my friend's rock band, too bad they only played one song! He liked the shots I got though, so that's good!

By the way, these shots were shot at f/1.8 and at ISO 1000. Still then I only got shutter speeds of 1/80, so this event really pushed my camera/lens to the limit.


1)






2)





3)





4)






Thanks for your comments!

EDIT: The full set of these pics are in my gallery (check sig).


----------



## Ajay (Apr 21, 2008)

I think these look pretty great for the settings you had to use!  I think I like the first and last ones the most.  It's really too bad that your angle resulted in the stage chopping off their feet.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I think these look pretty great for the settings you had to use!  I think I like the first and last ones the most.  It's really too bad that your angle resulted in the stage chopping off their feet.



Yeah, it was unfortunate about the foot chopping. The lighting was extremely difficult too, one second it would be as dim as the first pic, and then sometimes it brightened up like in the second and 3rd pics. 

Thanks for the comment Ajay!


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 28, 2008)

last one is sweet


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Apr 29, 2008)

When shooting events, (open mics are the most relevant experience of mine to reference) I think it's important to have a large amount of images to choose from when selecting the keepers.  Having only played one song, you didn't have much time to get good images.  Before I go out handing my card to people, I make sure that my settings are good and that the composition of the images looks good by moving around a little and trying different angles out.  The composition in your images is good, but it's exactly the same in all of these.   Next time, I would suggest shooting everyone that plays before your friends, because it will help you get to know the venue more, (it usually takes me at least 20 minutes to get used to the lighting and atmosphere in a place to get good photos) and will result in "test photos" of people you don't really care about.  

My general rule of thumb:
Take more, they can always be deleted or not used.  It's not about quantity, but quality from that quantity.  You feel?


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 29, 2008)

I know how it feels to shot a show like this, its touch. In between songs i had to run up to the stage and adjust my strobes that were taped to misc objects with gaff tape.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 29, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> last one is sweet


Thanks! and thanks for the bumpage.


onedayillknowbetter said:


> When shooting events, (open mics are the most relevant experience of mine to reference) I think it's important to have a large amount of images to choose from when selecting the keepers.  Having only played one song, you didn't have much time to get good images.  Before I go out handing my card to people, I make sure that my settings are good and that the composition of the images looks good by moving around a little and trying different angles out.  The composition in your images is good, but it's exactly the same in all of these.   Next time, I would suggest shooting everyone that plays before your friends, because it will help you get to know the venue more, (it usually takes me at least 20 minutes to get used to the lighting and atmosphere in a place to get good photos) and will result in "test photos" of people you don't really care about.
> 
> My general rule of thumb:
> Take more, they can always be deleted or not used.  It's not about quantity, but quality from that quantity.  You feel?


Thanks, I was actually taken by surprise when they were the first performers of the talent show, so I had less time to set up as well. They played like one 2 minute song and I took 60 shots, only 10 are keepers though (see my gallery in sig). It was really spur of the moment and I didn't have time to really practice beforehand, haha.
I really appreciate the comment. Plus I might add that I shot this show for my friend for free & everything, just out of good will. I gave them a CD of the full-res photos the Tuesday after the event also. (just thought I'd add, although it's kind o random)


JimmyO said:


> I know how it feels to shot a show like this, its touch. In between songs i had to run up to the stage and adjust my strobes that were taped to misc objects with gaff tape.


Thanks for the comment Jim, I actually couldn't even run up near the stage since it was a nicely seated auditorium and if I ran up to the stage I'd get in people's way. I just made sure I got a first row seat for shots, I'm lucky 50mm was just enough range.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha, limitations suck.

Also, i really like the borders, very professional.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 29, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Haha, limitations suck.
> 
> Also, i really like the borders, very professional.



Haha, thanks.


----------



## im_trying11 (Apr 29, 2008)

very nice with the time you had.
atleast there werent constant strobes
that could mess you up


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 29, 2008)

im_trying11 said:


> very nice with the time you had.
> atleast there werent constant strobes
> that could mess you up



Thanks for the comment!

Jeez I gave up on this thread a long time ago, thanks for reviving this thread everyone.


----------



## skier66 (May 20, 2008)

Love the last shot.
Well done.


----------



## Sirashley (May 20, 2008)

I actually like the third one the best simply because the photo feels timeless, as if it could have been taken 30 years ago... by the way, is that Napoleon Dynamite in the last picture??? J/K... great series


----------



## Renair (May 20, 2008)

Hi Robbie, #3/4 for me, 3 is the best except for the feet cut off, 4 is also very good.  How did you find shooting them, harder then you thought?


----------



## ISI_Stang06 (Jun 1, 2008)

Renair said:


> Hi Robbie, #3/4 for me, 3 is the best except for the feet cut off, 4 is also very good.  How did you find shooting them, harder then you thought?




have to agree, #3 is my favorite....im just saying but your friend looks like a jonas brother, lol

i also took a look at your gallery and damn those are some nice photos :thumbup:


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Given the lighting conditions I'd probably prefer to stick to black and white and concentrate entirely on composure and focus.

That said, the last shot looks the best to me.


----------

